
Large Scale DDoS Attack on GitHub.com - jnewland
https://github.com/blog/1981-large-scale-ddos-attack-on-github-com
======
frewsxcv
"Based on reports we've received, we believe the intent of this attack is to
convince us to remove a specific class of content."

Can anyone decipher this?

~~~
ubernostrum
Read one of the other threads on the subject.

~~~
frewsxcv
Thanks! I really appreciate it!

